# Losi Mini Late Model



## highflyin7 (Dec 12, 2006)

anyone have the secret to using the spektrum dx3 with the losi receiver?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I have bound the Losi to three other radios with Spektrum modules but not a Spektrum radio. It should work. I assume you have the bind plug for the Losi receiver?


----------



## highflyin7 (Dec 12, 2006)

Actually I do not have the bind plug for the Losi. I bought the car used. Got everything but that. I do have a spektrum bind plug though.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

highflyin7 said:


> I do have a spektrum bind plug though.


Bingo, no real secret. You will just need the bind plug to do it, it will work just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver (Jan 16, 2006)

same thing


----------



## highflyin7 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks I'll try again. Not having any luck. No power to the receiver with the spektrum bind plug hooked up.


----------



## MiniT18 (Feb 18, 2007)

if its the new dx3r, the receivers are actually a little different for it. It uses different technology than the regular spektrum radios.


----------



## highflyin7 (Dec 12, 2006)

It's the dx3.0. I can't figure it out. The bind plug is 2 wire and the receiver is 3 wire. I am trying to bind with the stock losi receiver that comes with the mini late model. losi mrx-3000


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

DX3R uses a different type of receiver than all the other Spektrum radios. I don't think it will work with the Losi receiver. The receivers with the DX3R are 3500 series I believe. 

The bind plug is always two wires. You plug in the bind plug and turn on the switch to the receiver, the light in the receiver should blink. I suppose the DX3R works like other Spektrums (I don't know this to be a fact) but you hold the button the on the module and turn on the radio. The light in the module should then be blinking. When both the receiver and the transmitter module stop blinking they should be bound. If this doesn't work, see the first answer above.


----------



## highflyin7 (Dec 12, 2006)

it is a dx3.0. I am new to this so I don't know if they are the same or not.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

nutz4rc said:


> DX3R uses a different type of receiver than all the other Spektrum radios. I don't think it will work with the Losi receiver. The receivers with the DX3R are 3500 series I believe.
> 
> The bind plug is always two wires. You plug in the bind plug and turn on the switch to the receiver, the light in the receiver should blink. I suppose the DX3R works like other Spektrums (I don't know this to be a fact) but you hold the button the on the module and turn on the radio. The light in the module should then be blinking. When both the receiver and the transmitter module stop blinking they should be bound. If this doesn't work, see the first answer above.


the dx3r will work with any of the spektrum recievers but the reciever that comes with the radio will only work with the dx3r. i have bound mine even to the old grey reciever. we tried to bind the new reciever to a 3pk with the dx3r reciever and it wouldn't bind. the new recievers are 3100's the mini is the 3500.


----------



## MiniT18 (Feb 18, 2007)

either way, he has a regular 3.0. Try doing it in this order

Insert bind plug
Turn Car on
Turn radio on (i don't think there is a button on the dx3.0 but if there is press the button and then turn the radio on)


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I just tried it with my DX3R and it worked fine. Make sure you're putting the bind plug in the correct connector. The bind plug is next to the steering servo plug (closest to the chassis). The receiver light should start blinking fast when you turn it on. Then do the bind at the transmitter. Assuming this works, you'll probably have to set up the ESC next (mine ran in reverse).


----------

